# Good idea but too flimsy



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Dennis,

Thanks for the review.

Lew


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dennis,

Thanks for posting this review. I appreciated hearing about your experience with the product.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Good to know. I haven't used my router for arcs/circles much. I do need it sometimes, but have done ok with substitutes. How difficult do you think it would be to create a sturdy shop built guide? I would think a little cheap MDF would hold up well. You could use a hardwood base plate to attach to a MDF arm. It would be heavy, but I can't imagine it getting off course in normal operations. Might have to give it a shot next time the application is needed.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i agree. even i might be able to build one with a metalworker that i know. the milescraft one was all plastic and i think that like you said wood would be sturdier.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I've had this same one (although slapped with the Craftsman label) for about a year now, yes the arm piece isn't rigid when unsupported, but when performing the edge guiding or circle routing operations this thing is designed for, it's fine. Maybe not for daily usage, but for once or twice a week stuff it's great!

One HUGE flaw to this is the knobs, they are completely soft plastic and the plastic strips out on the first try… I had to grab 1/4-20 star knobs from Rockler to actually use this thing…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I just made one from 1/4 ply works fine.Thanks for the review.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

can anyone tell me how to make a 17" dado with the edge guide. Since the bar is 17" and the edge guide that attaches to it takes up about 4" i dont see how milescraft can claim up to a 31" cut.


----------

